# Were we will go in 2016



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Talking last year to Brian he hinted that the Mammoth Cave location could become one of the triple crown...I'd venture to guess that one would replace bedford....


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

WABASH,IN - PARK CITY,KY are my guesses


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I hope we don't have two shoots 12 hours away for us. That would not be good.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Gotta figure there is going to be 1 replacement site west of Marengo to replace Bedford. They could float the Erie shoot between Seven Springs and Ellicottville - which ever one doesn't have the Worlds. We all know it will be decided based upon 1) a local club or two willing to do most of the work 2) the ability to move large groups of people quickly and 3) nearby motel/ housing/camping facilities, and 4) enough land for 16 courses. Right now you have Eastern Midwest (Indiana) , Northern south east (Kentucky), Southern Mid Atlantic (WV) Northern Mid Atlantic (Erie) and Eastern Ohio Valley (Marengo). Somewhere around Route 80 in Central PA would be a good replacement for Erie. With a lot of shooters out of Indiana, Illinois, and Michigan, you have to have something regionally close for those shooters. 

This will be, perhaps, the greatest source of gossip this year at all IBO shoots, so if nothing else, we will have something to talk about.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

That really sucks...Erie is the closest at 8 hrs drive...and i am sure it is probably going in a southern direction..oh well


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

They should keep one in pa. Alot of shooters in pa.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Seven springs would be great for me 6 miles from my driveway


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Had heard once that the spring national site would eventually be a triple crown site. But who knows


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

One thing is for certain, the membership will have no opportunity to voice choice or opinions. It's the IBO way...


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Isn't that also the ASA way I mean really. 3 shoots in the same state I could imagine if the IBO put 3 shoots in Ohio.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Hopefully the IBO will keep everyone in the loop to avoid rumors getting started and any more bashing of the IBO. Hint...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't wait for the Spring National!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

SMshootsmathews said:


> Isn't that also the ASA way I mean really. 3 shoots in the same state I could imagine if the IBO put 3 shoots in Ohio.


Now I would that myself!!


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

I heard some rumblings that they might be looking at Wintergreen, Virginia. Between Charlottesville and Lynchburg.


----------

